

Fancy Hands' Terms Of Service Sucks - tmflannery
http://startupharbor.me/2014/05/07/fancy-hands-terms-of-service-sucks/

======
jqm
Given those terms I would tell them to bite the wall. Unless you really really
need their service.

Incidentally, this is petty but it drives me bonkers... The phrase from your
post "I reached out to customer support". I realize this kind of phrase is in
common usage in offices throughout the country but we are not "reaching out"
we are not "sharing". Those are things we do with our close friends and
spouses.

What we are doing in this case is "contacting". It is after all business.
Feely speak serves only to cheapen real "reaching out" IMHOP.

